

X86 assembly encounter - jwr
http://jan.rychter.com/enblog/2009/12/4/x86-assembly-encounter.html

======
docmach
As I posted in a comment on the article, he seems to have unrealistic
expectations for an x86 assembler. TI's DSPs have a nice assembly because of
their architecture. The x86 architecture is too complicated and the
implementations too diverse to have an assembler like he wants.

~~~
tptacek
Not so much: <http://cr.yp.to/qhasm.html>

The version of our Ruby x86 assembler on my desk does register allocation as
well.

~~~
jwr
Cool! This is exactly what I had in mind. I didn't know about this project.

Unfortunately, it seems to have been abandoned...

~~~
tptacek
It's not abandoned; DJB continues to use it in his crypto papers. But it's not
really a standalone project yet.

------
yason
With regard to PSRLB, PSRLW, PMADDUBSW, and PMOVMSKB, I must say I loved
assembly much more in the times when each instruction mnemonic was only 2-3
characters.

~~~
jwr
Oh, the real fun begins with SSE4.2 and things like PCMPISTRM (the whole
PCMPxSTRx family), where you not only have the mnemonics, but also an 8-bit
immediate with each bit specifying a different aspect of operation for the
string comparison engine.

